# Wiring up centre channel?



## Bus_Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi all, 

I've just finished building the enclosures based on Curt Campbells "Stentorians". My drivers are due in tommorow, and i'm keen to get to work on firing them up, i have gone with the Madisound crossover kits. 

My question relates to the centre channel, and how i should wire up the midrange drivers. In the floor standing versions the layout i have built is WWWTWMM, Curts original design was for WWWWMTM, however i have seen a few where the tweeter is centred, and it also brings it closer to the height of the centre. For the centre i'm just unsure as to whether i should have the mids on the outer sides, or have them in the centre forming a MTM arrangmement flanked by the woofers, so horizontally WWMTMWW, or MWWTWWM, i'm assuming that i would want the mids in the middle, but just wanting to double check everything before i go ahead. 

I understand i should probably experiment to find what's best, but i'm just checking in incase there's a standard procedure for theses multi driver centres and that i should just stick to it. All help appreciated.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

You'd want to do WWMTMWW. There is no "sounds best" factor, for a multi way speaker flipped on it's side options are limited. Altering the design or driver layout would have big repercussions in the polar (off axis) response of the speaker, which is really important for center channels.


----------



## Bus_Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Fussell, that's the way i was intending to wire it up Can't wait to hear what it sounds like !!


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Bus_Boy said:


> ...My question relates to the centre channel, and how i should wire up the midrange drivers. ...


You wire it up the way _the designer _intended:
"Net 2 is the woofer pair flanking the tweeter, connected 
in series and wired across the common network."

You took a chance asking the public what to do. Fusseli could have been jerking your chain and you'd never know. He wasn't, but that's luck to some extent. No luck involved if you just ask the designer...


----------

